# HWH with Cap instead of T&P.



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

New renter moved in and saw HWH had a plug in the hole for T&P. This is the first time I have ever seen this. Of course the land lord wanted us to "just put a new T&P in it and wait for it to leak". I told him if leave here and don't replace it immediately I would could the Inspector and send him over. As expected he got a new tank.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

!


!


!


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plungerboy said:


> New renter moved in and saw HWH had a plug in the hole for T&P. This is the first time I have ever seen this. Of course the land lord wanted us to "just put a new T&P in it and wait for it to leak". I told him if leave here and don't replace it immediately I would could the Inspector and send him over. As expected he got a new tank.


I saw what happens on mythbusters haha


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

From Randall Hilton, long before mythbusters.... 

http://waterheaterblast.com


----------

